# How is Sri Chaitanya in Hyderabad?



## geekvishal (May 5, 2014)

Hi,
I'm planning to get enrolled in Sri Chaitanya in Hyderabad for my intermediate and engineering entrance preparations. Can any one please provide detailed information about the institute? I will be staying in the hostel, so tell me about the hostel as well.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 5, 2014)

Join in Narayana instead of Sri Chaitanya.Ok.

Reason: My father is a IIT senior teaching faculty in Narayana and I myself is a student of Narayana of 1999-2000 batch.

If you want top class faculty then go and join Narayana Nellore Center instead of Hyderabad.
If you still want to join in Hyderabad the join only in SR Nagar Narayana branch.

PS: My native place is Nellore and I know which is best regarding Intermediate and EAMCET coaching.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 5, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Join in Narayana instead of Sri Chaitanya.Ok.
> 
> Reason: My father is a IIT senior teaching faculty in Narayana and I myself is a student of Narayana of 1999-2000 batch.
> 
> ...



One question here, have you studied in Sri Chaitanya to compare it with Narayana and suggest Narayana instead of Sri Chaitanya?? I guess your reasoning to propose him to get into Narayana is not even justifying your proposal.

I think the OP must wait for some replies from the Sri Chaitanya guys to get a good idea on which center to join in and other details he is looking for. 

In case of Narayana, I agree with Bavusani here as Nellore center is the best and then comes SR Nagar branch.


----------



## geekvishal (May 5, 2014)

I'm planning to get into  Sri Chaitanya's Ameenpur branch of Hyderabad.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 5, 2014)

So now people go to hostel and live to prepare for entrance examinations? What a sad state this nation is in. Am I, like, the only one who made it in the post 2000 generation without any coaching whatsoever?


----------



## kARTechnology (May 5, 2014)

I studied in Sri Chaitanya

Weekly exam on Saturday
Unit tests after four or more week tests
And this continues so on

They dont care abt marks of ur 10th
If I u know a teacher very well u can get free studies even if u fail in 10th
All bargaining power

No English speaker teacher and eng teacher doesnt know eng


----------



## srkmish (May 5, 2014)

AcceleratorX said:


> So now people go to hostel and live to prepare for entrance examinations? What a sad state this nation is in. Am I, like, the only one who made it in the post 2000 generation without any coaching whatsoever?



Nothing wrong in it. Its a good discipline. And kota/AP coaching institutes churn out many IITians as well.

Also, you may have done it without coaching, but plenty more will never subscribe to that. Learning under a teacher is both inspiring and classrooms exercises / interactions are a lot of fun and i tended to enjoy learning being a part of this atmosphere.


----------



## geekvishal (May 5, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> I studied in Sri Chaitanya
> 
> Weekly exam on Saturday
> Unit tests after four or more week tests
> ...



Do they teach in English or Telugu? I don't know Telugu.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 5, 2014)

srkmish said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong in it. Its a good discipline.



Of course it is. Other disciplines are good too, though  



			
				srkmish said:
			
		

> And kota/AP coaching institutes churn out many IITians as well.



Churning out IITians is an art these days (that's why these coaching institutes exist). Cracking the JEE or GATE does not mean you know your concepts. I have seen ranks below 1000 who are very good at the sum solving, yet remain clueless on what the stuff they are doing signifies in a physical context. The bigger question is - are you in it because you want the tag of the IITs, or because you actually want to learn something?



			
				srkmish said:
			
		

> Learning under a teacher is both inspiring and classrooms exercises / interactions are a lot of fun and i tended to enjoy learning being a part of this atmosphere.



While I think I can accept your viewpoint; you have to consider the costs involved in such a thing. I saved my parents a LOT of money by not going to any of those classes. Sooner or later that did help the family. OTOH I won't say I was a topper in school - academically speaking, I was quite average. You really don't learn anything "new" in the classes as compared to your 12th regular syllabus - they just elaborate more on things that are needed to solve the papers.

Also, you will find self study to be a valuable asset during your degree. Subjects are vast and no one person has all the information. A truly smart kid does not need a guide to tell him where to study, but only to clear his doubts when he has a problem.

I too enjoyed interactions with my professors in college - not so much in school, but it was because I did the self study and hence had many questions to ask and make sense out of. This also allowed me to (for example) look at different ways to approach the problem and construct alternative hypothesis (whenever it is possible). These are all very important things in science and engineering which most of the Indian system right up to M.Tech seems to miss. A good engineer doesn't read "let's build robots 101" and start making robots - he builds it block by block and component by component. A little trial, a little error makes Jack a good engineer.  

(case in point: A robotic positioning system is as much a rigid body dynamic system or several bodies joined together as it is a representation of D-H matrix parameters. Engineering will teach you the latter, while you can do the former if it appeals to you - but no engineer in India will teach you the former method  ).


----------



## srkmish (May 5, 2014)

One who can afford, why should not he go. And you are assuming that everyone who goes to Kota/AP for preparation is somehow conceptually blunt and just rote learning all the stuff. That might be a minisculely low percentage. The people i have seen get into IITs are highly focused, very intelligent and totally dedicated. I dont wanna judge whether IITs are worth striving for, but i wanna give the devil the credit where it is due. Just simply discarding preparation colleges and courses as "Sad" is judgmental and  they work and work very well in providing leverage to able students.


----------



## moniker (May 5, 2014)

Soon there will be coaching centres sprouting up that will specialize in gaining a seat in one of these "institutes".


----------



## Superayush (May 5, 2014)

moniker said:


> Soon there will be coaching centres sprouting up that will specialize in gaining a seat in one of these "institutes".



Lol coaching ke liye bhi coaching leni padegi...bacho ki jaan logey Kya


----------



## kARTechnology (May 6, 2014)

geekvishal said:


> Do they teach in English or Telugu? I don't know Telugu.



10% english (now, 1st, again etc words only)
90% Telugu 
If u choose leo... If icon then full english


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 6, 2014)

srkmish said:
			
		

> The people i have seen get into IITs are highly focused, very intelligent and totally dedicated.



I agree somewhat, but they are no more intelligent than any other student - the main difference between students of an elite institute and of a normal one lies in their grooming. We unfortunately seem to believe that going into an elite university automatically gives a stamp of quality. In practice; I found that students of Jadavpur and Calcutta University (for example) were just as good conceptually and practically - an achievement considering they hardly have the funds the top institutes have  



			
				srkmish said:
			
		

> just rote learning all the stuff.



I'm not saying that. I'm saying that knowing mathematics is not knowing science (i.e. science is far, far more than solving sums).



			
				srkmish said:
			
		

> Just simply discarding preparation colleges and courses as "Sad" is judgmental



It is "sad" because these days students are spending the better part of their teenage years in far off places with a bunch of books trying to clear a single paper and getting admission into B.Tech when they should be spending time trying to enjoy life. I have seen the changes in every day life - lesser and lesser people getting time for their evening cricket/football, more and more off to Kota - who knows what would be the quantum and quality of food (it's always variable). Not getting good food might affect the nutrition, etc. people talking about marks, marks and only marks. I do not think any of this is a good thing for society. Back in my time, we still had a lot of candidates but less craze.


----------



## nancytrip (Aug 11, 2014)

Sri Chaitanya International Olympiad School. The cliché, 'today's children are tomorrow's citizens', ought to be rephrased to suit the present day requisites.


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 10, 2015)

AcceleratorX said:


> Of course it is. Other disciplines are good too, though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post is missing the "like" button so bad!!! Completely agree with all that you said!!!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 22, 2015)

Same I Agree with with him too!!


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jan 23, 2015)

Iam, as of now studying in narayana hyderabad Chanda Nagar branch and I say, leave these narayana and chaitanya sh*t. Join a coaching Institute like aakash or fitjee if you really wanna get good coaching. 

Narayana here is just torture and just teach for the sake of money. They don't even give a good 30 mins break and the infrastructure is just horrible. 

Punishments are very much common here and just rub and rub and rub to you to study. 

I don't know the case of other branches but I heard students telling the same stuff. 

BTW, the study timings here are 8:00AM to 7PM and Iam not exaggerating. 

Teaching is very good in boards and satisfactory in JEE stuff. 
Better join any separate coaching classes for JEE and prepare boards for yourself.

Check this out 
THIS IS ME: "Narayana Junior College"-the hell down under


----------

